# Dell H355i



## ederwander (Jun 22, 2022)

Could anyone confirm if a Dell HBA355i controller works on FreeBSD 13.1?

I would like to buy a server using this controller, but I can't find information anywhere if it is compatible with FreeBSD (maybe using mrsas), does anyone have a FreeBSD server that uses this controller to confirm? If yes, has it been working well using ZFS ?

Or is it better to opt for a server without controller support ?


----------



## Geezer (Jun 23, 2022)

BSD Hardware Database
					

A database of all the hardware that works under bsd




					bsd-hardware.info


----------

